# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Madeira mandolin

## alanz

This mandolin has become available near me.

According to the seller, this is a madeira 2 point mandolin by guild - model m-10. It has a solid spruce top with book matched rosewood back & sides. 

Any thoughts about it, and if at all desireable, what a fair price would be? #This would be as a second mandolin (perhaps for my son to play), mine is a Big Muddy M-0W

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

This thread has some thoughts on their potential value. What is the seller's asking price?

----------


## alanz

Thanks, I'd seen that thread and did some searching on the net on the topic. #Not much out there.

He asked $400 obo, and we've agreed on $300 if I like it. #The seller seems like a good guy. #He is a guitar player who plays mando a bit, but I think his father has played for a long time.

I'm going to be near his location this afternoon, so we're trying to arrange a time for me to see it, and if I think it's good, I'll take it. #I don't think it's a steal, but it might be a good deal if the instrument is as clean as it looks in the photos.

He says it has a soft shell case (I'm not quite sure what kind).

I'll have my Big Muddy with me, and a digital tuner.
I don't know when the last time it's been played, so I figure tuning it up and strumming some cords and sounding some individual notes is all I've got planned to evaluate it.

My frame of reference is my flat top oval hole Big Muddy, which has a mellow sound with lots of sustain. #This two point has f holes, and is likely much brighter.

Aside from hearing the instrument and checking for obvious warping and the like, is there anything else I should be looking for?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## alanz

I decided to pass on this one. #It looked very nice, but the action was very high and way too bright for my mellow tastes. #It's likely that I could have tweaked it, but in a way it just didn't say "take me home with you".

----------


## allenhopkins

"Madeira by Guild..." Madeira was a nameplate Guild put on Asian import instruments. Sorta like "Epiphone by Gibson" is now. Not built by the Guild factory.

----------


## MrTidy

According to Hans Mousts' Guild book, It appears that Guild did build one prototype just like this mandolin. I wanted one and he said the chances of finding one were nil, since they only built one. They built a banjo too!

----------

